# Time of day to SPRAY?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok all another one of my stupid questions to confirm i can do something. I havn't had the chance to spray some 2-4D yet been trying all week and it's been chance of showers or theres been a breeze. I want to get atleast the 4 ac of new fields i planted last fall spread before the O grass gets to high i can't get the broadleafes starting to grow low to the surface.

My question is, is it ok to spray first thing in the morning if theres still some dew on? I'm only sprayer some 2-4D and i may ad some liquid nitrogen of some sort i guess. O grass is about 3 to 5" tall so it's ok to spray now right? Thanks all

My thought was i spray first then i get the urea put on after sign of weeds dying. 1st cutting should be a good month and half away.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I typically spray in the morning because it's the only time I don't have much wind. Use a decent surfactant (I usually use Phase) and you should be fine. I can't comment on Orchard Grass but I doubt the 2.4.D will hurt it. You should see the weeds starting to curl up in a couple of hours.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We always spray in the morning, but generally after dew. Though our dew if there is any goes away quickly. It rarely rains in the morning here, but sometimes afternoon so if the forecast is wrong then at least the spray would have a few hours to do it's work before rain.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would also spread your fertilizer as soon as you spray if you can get on the land. No need to wait. Only the unasked questions are stupid!


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, i'm shooting for tomorrow morning then, was going to try this morning and only got a little 2ac field done and then the breeze started to pick up.

How does liquid nitrogen work as far as calculating lbs/ac? I believe my soil sample recomended 150lb/ac but i think that's suppose to be divided up between all the cuttings, that sound right?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I don't like foliar fertilizers but with small acreage your choices are limited. If you are putting down liquid fertilizer for your soil then you need to use dribble nozzles like the Teejet Streamjet SJ-7.


----------

